# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Michigan AI Laboratory, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/UCGsYZSrmZv_CDXUPkVRmICA

facebook.com/MichiganAI

twitter.com/michigan_AI

Co-director - Edmund H. Durfee

----------


## Airicist

AI Symposium 2018 keynote

Published on Nov 30, 2018




> On November 10, 2018, Michigan AI celebrated its extraordinary past, present and future. Prof. John E. Laird (Director of the AI Lab 1992-1999) takes a look back at some of the most memorable moments. Keynote speaker Scott Huffman (VP, Google Assistant; UM PhD alum) shares his expertise and views on building AI assistants.

----------

